# sandcastles!!!



## shart_attack

Post a pic of a good one.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Sherry




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Sherry




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ Bet a Republican made that one. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Gracie

These are AMAZING!


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Sherry




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Sherry




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Noomi




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Noomi




----------



## Noomi




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

_The fool may have built his house upon the sand,
but Christ was there to take him by the hand._&#8482;


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ That one's a _snow_ sculpture, but oh well: same concept. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

More snow sculptures:


----------



## shart_attack

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ I guess that's _Hansel and Gretel_ there. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex

shart_attack said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]


'

Thank you.....that is so cute...love it.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

​






  [MENTION=48981]DiabloBlanco[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11640]KGB[/MENTION]


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ From a different angle, that. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand so much for _that_. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

Posted a close-up of ^ him ^ earlier. But this one, albeit smaller, gives us more idea of its intricate details. _Awesome_.


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

^ Dear. GOD. That. Is. AWESOME. ^


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## paris

Wow those are some detailed works of art!  I would love to be able to do that.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack

_"There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold,
and she's buying a stairway to heaven."_


----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Mertex




----------

